# Bulkers & OBOs



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Good Evening All,

Could OBOs carry both ore and oil at the same time, or was it just one or the other?

Also ore/oil, was it one or the other or both together?


Bob


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Oil or bulk cargoes - not at the same time.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

OK - Thanks very much.
Bob


----------

